
ShadowFox – Dark Theme for Firefox - jhabdas
https://overdodactyl.github.io/ShadowFox/
======
floatingatoll
How to spear phish HN readers:

1) Convince them to install crapware* into their browser using basic-but-real
functionality. Useful keywords: vi, solarized, dark mode, ad blocker.

2) Wait one month.

3) Ship your C&C backdoor via whatever autoupdate mechanism you put into place
and see who phones home.

* This tool binary-patches your local system rather than shipping via AMO. That’s not healthy.

~~~
rvp-x
I use a conventional dark theme and e.g. it flashes a white background
whenever I open a new tab before applying a black background. And certain
pages can't be styled to block themes from hiding things.

It's inevitable that a good dark plugin will need to avoid the official
channels.

~~~
floatingatoll
You should file a bug about that with a screen recording. This dark mode stuff
is new to everyone and it might just be an oversight.

~~~
jhabdas
Or just update the one which is already open:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1538414](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1538414)

------
immigrantsheep
Why not use the official Firefox Color to change your theme? Doesn't need a
separate installer. [https://color.firefox.com/](https://color.firefox.com/)

~~~
krilly
Or just write a userChrome.css and dump it in your profile directory.
/r/firefoxCSS has the details

~~~
inops
userChrome.css support will be disabled by default in Firefox 69.[1][2] The
user must toggle the "toolkit.legacyUserProfileCustomizations.stylesheet"
preference to enable that.

Based on the name of that preference, as well as this developer page[3] saying
"Support for the userChrome.css file and any of its elements described below
are not guaranteed in future versions of Firefox", it seems likely
userChrome.css will be dropped in the future.

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1541233](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1541233)

[2] [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/69.0beta/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/69.0beta/releasenotes/)

[3] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/XUL/Tu...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/XUL/Tutorial/Modifying_the_Default_Skin)

~~~
wlesieutre
That's a bummer, AFAIK it's still required in order to disable to top tab bar
row for use with Tree Style Tab or similar.

[https://hackernoon.com/firefox-hide-
tabs-6e1f6cf63d95](https://hackernoon.com/firefox-hide-tabs-6e1f6cf63d95)

------
einr
I remember when operating systems had color themes and all applications
magically adhered to the user settings because they used OS toolkits to draw
their user interfaces.

It is 2019 and now we get to download a 7.5 megabyte untrusted binary blob
that does who knows what to our system in order to patch _one_ application
with some rando's idea of a good dark theme. Pray it doesn't break the next
time Firefox force-updates your shit.

Sigh.

------
rangibaby
Firefox Developer Editon comes with a dark theme too:
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/DevTools/Developer_Edition_Theme](https://wiki.mozilla.org/DevTools/Developer_Edition_Theme)

~~~
JohnTHaller
Standard Firefox has a dark theme built right in. Select Menu - Customize.
There's Default, Light, and Dark. And 3 densities for the UI.

------
hprotagonist
A firefox theme i need to brew install just feels ... weird. Is there no other
way to do this?

~~~
lunchables
Not sure if it has as much coverage, but this was a new one to me that I plan
on trying out:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390261)

------
MaXtreeM
Has anyone found working full dark theme for Firefox mobile on Android? I've
tried several available through the standard addons page but they all seem to
just change the top bar to some grayish background. I guess the API for change
the Side Drop-Down Menu and Settings are not exposed?

~~~
piotrkubisa
The new preview version of Firefox is completely dark.

~~~
huxflux
Link?A

~~~
piotrkubisa
Blog post:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/06/27/reinventi...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/06/27/reinventing-
firefox-for-android-a-preview/)

GooglePlay:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.fenix&hl=en_US)

Some screenshots with dark theme: [https://www.xda-developers.com/mozilla-
transition-users-from...](https://www.xda-developers.com/mozilla-transition-
users-from-firefox-to-fenix/)

------
subbz
What's the advantage over the standard dark Firefox theme?

~~~
cerberusss
ShadowFox covers all corner cases. For instance, when opening a new tab,
Firefox would flash a crazy huge white page before theming it.

~~~
baal80spam
>For instance, when opening a new tab, Firefox would flash a crazy huge white
page before theming it.

I'm using a standard FF dark theme and I don't see anything like that. That's
on Win7, FF 67.0.4 (64-bit).

~~~
remedan
I think this issue was fixed. But it definitely used to exist. I used to use
ShadowFox specifically because of it.

------
Krasnol
I wish it would leave some sign of it's existence in Firefox. In a few months
I wont remember how I did that...

~~~
echohack5
I've run into this problem with all sorts of little things on my Mac, so I use
this to automate all those little things I tend to forget about! You're
welcome to use it / star / fork.

[https://github.com/echohack/macbot](https://github.com/echohack/macbot)

~~~
Krasnol
No Mac here but thanks for trying :)

------
boblebricoleur
Above security concerns, I'm worried about installing a custom theme made by
someone who would choose such difficult to read color pairing for their own
website.

------
laythea
It's just a theme. Why the drama?

~~~
smitty1e
Security?

